# Red



## ClosetWriter (Sep 22, 2014)

It is the last day of summer in Northern Michigan. Red was the theme of the day.






























The fall colors should be at their peak in about 10-14 days. I can't wait.

I love Autumn.

~Dave


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 23, 2014)

Good grief, those are pretty.


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, it looks so beautiful there...awesome photos


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

Wow. Really nice.


----------

